# car boot sales



## vickynw (May 7, 2009)

Hi does anyone know of any car boots half an hour drive North or south of Benidorm? Also is it true that its quite difficult to get a permanent place on a market? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

vickynw said:


> Hi does anyone know of any car boots half an hour drive North or south of Benidorm? Also is it true that its quite difficult to get a permanent place on a market? Many thanks in advance.


I wish I could help but I´m too far over from you. I know theres a car boot sale every sunday at la trocha, in Coin, but thats a bit of a drive for you!!!

As for market stalls, I think you have to apply to the local ayunamiento and I think the pitchesare fairly expensive, but I´m not sure. Sorry. I´m su¡omeone will be along with some info for you

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

El cisne is the famous one - just north of Benidorm on the N332. Ask any of the booters there and I am sure you will get all the info. 

Those run by the local councils are "official" and you will need a separate license for each muncipality. As probably with the every council in the world some are easy to get on and some have waiting lists measured in years. 

Good Luck


----------

